

Swaptree.com - a startup to easily trade or exchange of your music collection or book collection - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/11/05/swaptreecom-a-startup-to-easily-trade-or-exchange-of-your-music-collection-or-book-collection/

======
mwmanning
Swapit.com was a spectacular failure as well.

You can't just slap Web 2.0 branding on bubble 1.0 ideas and expect them to
work. How long before we see collaborative filtering for online dog food
purchases?

~~~
alfa
So was switchhouse. No one even bothers with physical media any more for
music. Books and movies aren't far behind. Games are the only thing I can
think of that might work and have some steam left in it.

~~~
derefr
Books and movies aren't _that_ far behind, but they are behind. Here's a
thought: a library where, to take out a book, you have to digitize part of the
copy and give the result back to the library for publication to a website.
Your allowed lending rate goes down if you do it badly. Add a mail-out option
ala Netflix on that same website, and we're in business.

~~~
alaskamiller
In the business of being sued?

------
alaskamiller
oh. you mean like lala? oh wait. they had to change their business model
because it doesn't work.

~~~
whacked_new
does seem like lala... and speaking of which, the screenshot on lala.com looks
almost exactly like anywhere.fm

(confession: I have never used iTunes before)

~~~
alaskamiller
They all look like iTunes now.

